# broken timing belt



## Two Bills (Jan 15, 2007)

Long story short. Broke my timing belt on my '01 v6 Frontier. Little too much procrastination. I'm aware, as I'm sure everybody is, of the 60/105K mileage recommended from the factory. I was a little over. Doesn't matter anymore. The belt's broke. 
So, I'm pulling the heads on Sat. and I've got a few questions: 
1) I pretty sure the heads will come off w/the exh. manifolds in place, but I'm wondering about access to the head bolts around #6. Can I get to them w/o dropping the engine or will I have to remove the engine mounts?
2) For later reference: Has anybody ever seen the oil pump housing timing mark. TDC doesn't work (1/2 tooth off) so I have to move the crank to 7 1/2 degrees btdc. I rotate by hand and bring it back to tdc and all the marks line up, so I think I've got it. Heads are coming off, so this question is for later, but thought I'd ask now. 
All feedback will be appreciated.


----------



## berge (Jan 17, 2007)

this is not an interference engine. change t/belt, w/pump, tensioner etc. and be done with it.


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

Was it the 3.3 or the 3.5? I forget which year they started with the 3.5. 'Cos as far as I know, the 3.3 is STILL an interference engine, same as the VG30. The 3.5's have a chain, don't they?


----------



## Z_Rated (Apr 29, 2006)

I'm not sure myself, but I believe the 3.3 is an interference engine with a belt. I didn't think the 3.5 (VQ model year 2003?) was ever used in the Frontier and I believe it is chain driven. If you do have a VG30 I would also suggest cam seals as well. Z


----------



## berge (Jan 17, 2007)

I have the VG33E. Bought vehicle used and had no info. regarding whether t/belt was changed or not. 
I called Nissan customer service and asked them point blank which it is. They referred me to a dealer, at which point I told them that was an unacceptable answer seeing as how I had called two dealers and had gotten two different answers(of course, I'm not being truthful here. however, anybody here think a dealer is going to say, don't waste your money, you'll just be out a tow bill if it breaks) 
Nissan told me they would get back to me.
I got a return call from nissan the next day confirming that the VG33 IS NOT an interference engine.


----------



## Z_Rated (Apr 29, 2006)

Okay berge, fair enough. Is yours the same year as the original poster's? I saw no mention in the original post stating a VG33E. Would hate to give that person misinformation. I still agree with 88pathoffroad that the VG30's are interference engines (I could be mistaken) and would still add cam seals while in there. Z


----------



## turn8a (Jan 1, 2007)

I was talking to a nissan mx friend (for a nissan dealer) about my timing belt in my 2004 crew cab ,becauce my old vg30 required that you change the belt at 60,000 miles instead of the 105,000 on the frontier, he told me they changed the belt design that is why the replacement milage is different he also told me if it breaks you could bend your valves just like the vg30 engine.


----------



## Two Bills (Jan 15, 2007)

It's a vg33e and it is an interference engine. Did a compression test and came up w/some weird readings. #1 = 125psi, #3 &5 = 75psi. Now, this is w/the engine cold so I expect the numbers to be down a little. Seems to me that if there's a bent valve then the compression should be 0. While I was doing #5's test I heard a metalic screeching sound, so I stopped testing and I'm left w/those three readings. Thinkin' maybe a broken valve guide, at least. I'll know tomorrow. 
As far as my original questions: It looks like the heads will pull w/the engine in place. And as for the lack of a mark for the crank gear, well, this isn't really needed anyway. TDC w/a minor adjustment to the before side will do it. I guess I was on tilt when I asked the question.


----------



## berge (Jan 17, 2007)

sorry to hear that.
I'm very curious as to the state of the valves when you pull the head as my info came from 'nissan canadas tech. head' and I would be quite disappointed if the info. from 'the source' was incorrect.

good luck.


----------



## Ed Mc (Aug 31, 2006)

Here it is:

Nissan

Engine Recommended Interval 

3.3L* 105,000 Mi.


* - Interference engine.

Goss' Garage :: Goss' Garage with Pat Goss


----------



## Two Bills (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm up and running. My brother did a road trip.
He suggested we bring each piston to tdc, turn the cam gears to open and close the valves, and feel for a hit at the crankshaft. Then we did a hand turned pressure test on each cylinder and decided there wasn't any valve damage. Put it back together, and fired it up. Sounds as good as ever.
So is this an interference engine? Don't know. The FSM says so.
The belt broke while I was startin' up into 2nd gear, 2500-3K rpm. Hit the clutch within 5 seconds, and called a truck. Knew the belt broke.
It's a VG33ER, and I think this model has reliefs cut into the pistons. Maybe this saved my engine. I'm feelin' better now. Sucks when the truck is down like that.
Berge nailed it.


----------



## rps180 (Aug 20, 2005)

The service manual states that they are interference engines, but going with experience, I would say it might be close, but not close enough. I haven't had a bent valve yet on several engines that broke timing belts. Anywho, glad to see your up and running.


----------



## berge (Jan 17, 2007)

good news.

btw-has anybody seen a service manual for an engine with a timing belt where it specifically said 'don't worry, it it breaks, you're just out a tow bill'?. I think whichever way the engine is the liability lawyers would insist that the 'damage to valves' warning would be put in there.

anyways, glad it worked out ok.


----------



## rps180 (Aug 20, 2005)

Hehe, actually, what they need to do is have places where they state,
"If the (put part name here) does not come out in the method that was stated in the previous steps, take liberal whacks with appropriate tool."


----------



## littlefish (Jul 1, 2006)

Don't know if your engine is an interference engine or not? Check Gates web site. It will let you know, just input the data. Gates Timing Belts


----------

